# whats a 300zx?



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay guys i just got a 93 300zx, its secon hand what are the first things i should do to it? to keep it going strong? what should be replaced? brakes, plugs, oil, filters?

Second whats the difference between the base, turbo, and the 2+2 models? 
can i still boost my z?


thanks, 
kiefer


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

kiefer said:


> Okay guys i just got a 93 300zx, its secon hand what are the first things i should do to it? to keep it going strong? what should be replaced? brakes, plugs, oil, filters?
> 
> Second whats the difference between the base, turbo, and the 2+2 models?
> can i still boost my z?
> ...


How many miles are on her? TT only come in 2 seaters with T-tops. NA's come in 2 seaters or 2+2 with and without T-tops. I'm guessing you have a NA. NA's can be TT'ed but it's not cheap $5K-10K.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

shes got almost 175,000 mi on her bt still pulls strong.
i got a t top 2 seater im sure its NA


----------

